# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  Starke Oberarmschmerzen beim Windsurfern

## serge

Hallo zusammen,

ich leide seit geraumer Zeit unter starken Oberarmschmerzen ausschliesslich beim Windsurfen.

Fhlt sich an als wrde man mir permanent auf den Bizeps boxen und ist auch mit starken Schmerztabletten nicht in den Griff zu bekommen. 

Beginnt nach ca. 30 Minuten auf dem Wasser und ist durch diverse Therapien (Phyio, Cortisonspritzen, Muskeltaufbau, Strechen) nicht zu beherrschen. Meine Zeit auf dem Wasser ist so auf max. 45 Minuten beschrnkt, danach so starke Schmerzen, da ich nicht mehr weiter surfen kann.

An der Kraft kann es genauso wenig liegen wie an mangelnder Technik. Surfe seid 30 Jahren und hatte frher nie Probleme.

Diagnostiziert wurde zuerst Entzndung der Bizepssehne, danach Impingement (Verengung des Sehnenkanals). Darauf hin habe ich mich sogar operieren lassen, damit die Bizepssehne nicht weiter gereizt wird.

Kann zwar jetzt mit Hfttrapez, niederigem Holmduchmesser, hherer Gabel und lngeren Tampen versuchen, wre allerdings Neuland, da ich mein System eigentlich gefunden hatte und wahrlich auch kein Anfnger bin.

Kennt jemand von Euch so was und wenn ja womit konntet Ihr eine Verbesserung erreichen?

Helft mir bitte, bin wahrlich mit meinem Latein am Ende und mte sonst meinen Traumsport aufgeben.

Besten Dank und Gre!

Serge

----------


## Old Rob

Lieber Serge
ich habe dein Problem meiner Frau vorgelegt. Sie arbeitet seit 10 Jahren als dipl. Osteopathin und hatte schon viele knifflige Flle. 
Hier ihre Antwort:
Mglicherweise liegt die Ursache in der HWS im Segment 6 , so dass die Grundspannung der C6-Muskeln sich verndert hat. 
Der Bizeps selber hat ein Injuri-Muster
Folge: 1. zu hohe Spannung mit Ansatztendinose
2. zu niedrige Spannung mit leichter Instabilitt des Schultergrtels.
Man musste alle betroffenen Muskeln auf reziproke Muster austesten.
--
Das Austesten der Muskulatur erfolgt mit Professionell Applied Kinesiology.
Wir sind in der Schweiz - nahe dem deutschen Bad Sckingen zuhause. Es wre wohl ein riesen Zufall, wenn du in der Nhe wohnen wrdest.
Wir empfehlen dir bei der DGAK (Deutsche rztegesellschaft fr Applied Kinesiology)
http://daegak.de/fuer-patienten/suche-therapeuten/
einen Therapeuten mit Diplom zu suchen.
Wenn du noch weitere Ausknfte mchtest, bitte ich dich mich unter rob58@gmx.ch

Gruss Robert

----------


## Ralph

Hab persnlich keinerlei Erfahrungen mit Osteopathie, kann aber nach den Erfahrungen einer frheren Freundin von mir besttigen, da das kein Humbug ist. Die Frau wurde von einem Osteopathen wieder "aufgerichtet", als alle anderen aufgegeben hatten. Einen Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert!

Gute Besserung

Ralph

----------


## serge

Hallo zusammen,
vielen Dank fr Euer Feedback. Habe mittlerweile drei Orthopden, drei Osteopathen und eine Traditionelle Chinesische Medizin durch. Ich wei natrlich, da es wie in jedem Job gute und schlechte gibt, auch wenn sie auf dem Papier die gleiche Ausbildung haben. 

Komme aus dem Bonner Raum und wrde noch einmal einen Anlauf machen. Kennt vielleicht jemand im Bonner Raum einen wirklich guten Osteopathen?

Gru
Serge

----------


## Old Rob

Lieber Serge
es scheint, dass du meine Zeilen nicht richtig interpretiert hast. Ich werde hier an dieser Stelle keine nheren Kontaktdaten angeben, aber das Angebot dass du mich per Mail kontaktierst steht. Wir knnen dann einen Telefontermin abmachen, bei dem dir meine Frau ihre Sicht der Dinge darlegt und dir sagt, wie du weiter vorgehen knntest.
Jetzt einfach nur nochmals zu einem anderen Arzt oder Osteopathen zu gehen, wird dir nicht viel bringen.
Gruss Robert

----------


## rich

Hallo Serge,
das knnte auch eine Entzndung der Muskelansatzes sein. Das hatte ich auch von einigen Jahren in beiden Schultern. Habe durch Krankengymnastik und besonders durch viele Saunabesuche die Muskulatur gelockert und nun nach gut 2 Jahren keine Beshcwerden mehr.
Gre Rich

----------


## Ralph

Sch... Ich wrde in diesem Fall dann mal versuchen einen guten Sport-Mediziner zu finden, jemanden, der auch Profis betreut. 

Gru

Ralph

----------


## serge

Hatte ich schon, war beim Teamarzt (Orthopde) unserer Basketball Bundesliga Mannschaft und bei der Orthopdie-Abteilung unserer Klinik aus der der Chefarzt die Handball-Nationalmannschaft betreut. Ein Freund von mir, der mich dorthin empfohlen hat ist im erweiterten Team der Schweizer-Ski Nationalmannschaft. Einen Othopden aus Kln hatte ich auch schon dran, der ist obendrein noch Osteopath. Danach waren noch zwei andere Osteopathen dran, begleitend immer alle auch noch mit Pysios...

----------


## concasurfdude

Hallo Serge,

da du dich ja soweit ordentlich fr das Surfen fit hlst, Krafttraining und Stretching, wrde ich mir vielleicht doch mal Gedanken ber meine Haltung beim Windsurfen machen. 
Sollten deine Arme, eingehakt im Trapez, gebeugt sein, sind deine Trapeztampen zu kurz! Wenn das so wre knnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass dein Bizeps unntig angespannt ist und deine Probleme zumindest teilweise darauf zurckzufhren sind. 
Ich kenne etliche Personen um die 180cm Gre, die von ehemals 26'' oder gar 24'' mittlerweile auf 30'' oder 32'' umgestiegen sind! Zurck zu kurzen Tampen ist keiner mehr!

Ich denke Holmdurchmesser oder Gabelbaumhhe sind eher weniger relevant, wobei der Gabelbaum eigentlich immer mindestens Schulterhoch sein sollte.

Auch wenn du schon sehr lange und sehr gut windsurfst, heisst das ja nicht, dass du nichts mehr besser machen kannst.

Wnsch dir auf jeden Fall, dass du bald wieder beschwerdefrei windsurfen kannst.

Gruss

Christian

----------

